# pine wine



## drakes4moose (Nov 7, 2012)

Has anyone made a wine with pine needles? I am thinking of trying this weekend. Have not decided yet on how many needles per gallon. Any recomendations.

Thanks 

Cody


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2012)

Why would you even want to do that??? Seriously wondering????????????


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2012)

I could not find anything on this on Google. Are you trying to make turpentine?


----------



## Deezil (Nov 7, 2012)

I've heard through family stories, of native americans using the needles to make a pine needle tea.. Good for a sore throat and sinus infection.. Lots of Vit C & Vit A.. I'd think you'd have to make the tea first, then attempt the wine


----------



## drakes4moose (Nov 7, 2012)

Pine needles make a good tea. Kinda wintergreen flavor. Was thinking a wine with a similar flavor to tanguery (sp). Not the sap (turpentine). The sap is better used as a primitive glue (with charcoal and fine grasses added).


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2012)

Troy from Fairbanks once talked about trying to make this but I don't think he ever did.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 7, 2012)

drakes4moose said:


> Has anyone made a wine with pine needles? I am thinking of trying this weekend. Have not decided yet on how many needles per gallon. Any recomendations.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cody



I imagine it would be like pine-sol...


----------



## Cupplesrobert (Aug 2, 2015)

*Pine Needle wine*

I have just tried my first Pine needle wine and it was awesome! She didn't tell me what it was first. I tried it and thought it was mead. I make a pine needle syrup every spring from the new growth of the pine. I use this for coughs and colds. Pine needles are very high in vitamin C. I drink pine tea also and it's great in the winter. I use the pine sap mixed with bees wax, coconut oil and essential oils for a beard wax. It makes great incense. 

I am so ready to make my own now.


----------



## drakes4moose (Aug 10, 2015)

I never did find a recipe for it but glad to hear someone has tried it and it turned out good. Do happen to have the recipe?


----------



## Cupplesrobert (Aug 11, 2015)

I found this recipe on google but when I tried to find it again to post the link, I couldn't find it anymore. But I did print it. So I'll type i out for you.

1 1/2 pind pine needles
2 1/2 pounds sugar
1 lemon zest and juice
1 orange zest and juice
2 tablespoons cold black tea
1 tsp yeast nutrient
gallon of water
wine yeast. I am planning to use a champagne yeast then sweeten it back up to where i want it with a simple syrup after it's all done.

Bring the needle to a boil then let them steep for a few days. Strain it and re-heat the liquid and dissolve the sugar in it. Add the tea and zest and juices. When it cools, starin it and add it to a demijohn and add the yeast and nutrient and let it go.

I haven't tried this yet because I've already got my equipment going with mulberry wine but I am excited to try it. Most people have never thought to try pine needles for medicinal use or just about any other use, but they are safe to consume and are good for you. The sap is used for turpentine and cleaners, not the needles.


----------



## kryten (Nov 8, 2015)

How did this turn out?


----------



## HomeCraftingHobbyGuy (Nov 14, 2015)

Personally i would not try it. I love pine and use the natural rosin in my soaps and incense but i can picture it being overwhelming or too strong and be bad for you.

Maybe aging it with pine wood would be a better option but still not something i would want to try.
You might even consider some pine essential oils. Just food for thought.
Good Luck


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 14, 2015)

I would absolutely try this.

Pine tea made with the right kind of pine needles has a really nice flavor.
If I had a pine tree near me, I would already have a batch in secondary. Living here though, it's just too dry and hot and they don't really do that well.


----------



## kryten (Nov 14, 2015)

I live in the US north east in the foot hills of the Adirondack mountains. Suffice it to say we have a super abundance of pine and in great variety.
I would be willing to try a small batch as a test.
Does anyone have an idea as to the choice variety of pine to use? Perhaps a reliable recipe that is optimal? Best yeast and starting specific gravity?


----------



## Thig (Nov 14, 2015)

Google retsina, pine flavored wine is not new. The Greek were doing it hundreds of years ago.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 14, 2015)

Fabiola said:


> I imagine it would be like pine-sol...



I love a nice dry, crisp pine-sol.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 14, 2015)

Thig said:


> Google retsina, pine flavored wine is not new. The Greek were doing it hundreds of years ago.



Well there ya go. 

Actually, I think the greeks so a lot of things I wouldn't do.


----------



## kryten (Nov 14, 2015)

I am using the app so I did not see the recipe further up above. I'm willing to give it a go.
I'm trying not to pre-judge the taste or flavor mind you, but it seems that if done correctly the end result would be something like a juniper berry flavored gin. Anyone who has made this have any tasting notes?


----------



## Thig (Nov 14, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> Well there ya go.
> 
> Actually, I think the greeks so a lot of things I wouldn't do.



I think their wine tasted so bad the pine actually improved the taste.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 14, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I love a nice dry, crisp pine-sol.



I prefer pine-sol slightly off dry - maybe 1.006 or so.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 14, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I love a nice dry, crisp pine-sol.





olusteebus said:


> Well there ya go.
> 
> Actually, I think the greeks so a lot of things I wouldn't do.





Boatboy24 said:


> I prefer pine-sol slightly off dry - maybe 1.006 or so.



Man, you guys are on a roll!


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 14, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Man, you guys are on a roll!



Paul, I don't think you cone get any better than their comments.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm really 'pining' for a wine like this...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2015)

You guys are going to needle this to death!


----------



## PierreR (Nov 14, 2015)

Aw, you guys are turning into a bunch of saps!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 14, 2015)

C'mon, spruce up your acts, yew guys! That is not what this forum is fir.


----------



## Cupplesrobert (Nov 16, 2015)

This is still in the ferment-er but I have tasted it several times so far and it is pretty good. The pine flavor is nice and not too over whelming. It still has a slight sour smell so I am leaving it til that goes away. I was supposed to use the new growth that comes on in the spring but I used the pine needles from a few months ago. The new growth has a milder flavor and more vitamin c and other minerals that are good for you.


----------



## wpt-me (Nov 16, 2015)

Being from the pine tree state, I think I might try this one.

Bill


----------



## JohnT (Nov 17, 2015)

Yew will find it might be worth a try, it might keep you from getting board ---- tee-hee.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 17, 2015)

Don't know about you guys, but I wooden want to drink this...


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 17, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I wooden want to drink this...



Jim, I _larchly_ felt the same way, but then my Uncle _Douglas_ (who was from _Cypress_, although he was _Scotch_), used to recite this little _koan_ (before taking a _bough_): “He who dies from drinking hemlock will be _resin_ from the dead.”


----------

